
Cobol on Cogs - markbao
http://coboloncogs.org/
======
mhartl
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152484>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=253283>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=269426>

(Hat tip: <http://searchyc.com/>)

~~~
yters
I wonder why it wasn't caught by the url checker.

~~~
jonknee
They didn't link to the same address as you, all are slightly different.

